# Water Parameter Question



## Angelsdad (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been skimming through the posts and read some interesting threads about water parameters. I have a question regarding my water. pH 7.5 - gh below 20 - kh 100 How do these reading stack up?
My tank is 75 gallons with Eco-complete, 4x65 compact fl. lighting, no CO2 and a filstar x2. I dose daily with Excel Plus and once weekly with Plant Nutrition, formerly Tropica Mastergrow. Initally there was a brown algae problem on the leaves of the anubias but that subsided within 5 days. (I don't know if it was the Excel, the cories, the guppies, the nerite snails or a combo of some or all.) Ammonia tests 0, nitrate 5 ppm and nitrite 0.1 ppm. (I have red root floaters to provide subdued light, provide fish cover and soak up nutrients.)


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

How long has your tank been set up? With the set up you describe, I believe you will soon be having some major algae issues. You have nearly 3.5wpg, no CO2, and no macro dosing. The only 2 plants you mention are Anubias, which are notoriously slow growers, and the 'red root floaters', which I have no experience with. If this is the extent of your planting, I would lose half of your lighting. If you want to keep that level of lighting going, you will need CO2 and appropriate fertilizer dosing, along with much heavier planting. HTH.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

For those of us who aren't sure what constitutes "heavy" planting, that is where the substrate is covered with plants spaced about 2 cm apart. Those can be stem plants, planted stem by stem, rosette plants, spaced a bit further apart, and foreground plants planted stem by stem. That is a lot of plants - really, a lot!! Big expanses of bare substrate don't constitute "heavy" planting.

I'm assuming the GH and KH readings given are in parts per million, not degrees. If so, I suspect that the GH reading is in error. You do need some calcium and magnesium for the plants, and 20 ppm total isn't enough. I suggest you add enough Seachem Equilibrium to increase that by 2-3 dGH. If the GH and KH readings are reversed, and are ppm readings, that is good enough as is.


----------



## Angelsdad (Feb 3, 2008)

Bert, the tank has been going for 3 weeks now. I used BIO-Spira to get going along with seeded filter media. I have new light bulbs on order as these are old and in need of replacing. I agree current wpg is too high without CO2 injection so I plan on running only 2X65 which equals 1.7wpg. Currently I have it planted with the "red root floaters" (Phyllanthus fluitans), Sagittaria subulata, 
Utricularia graminfolia, Blyxa japonica, Ludwigia repens x arculata, Limnophilia aromatic, 1 Nymphoides species, pygmy vallisneria v spiralis, 7 types of cryptocorynes and 2 types of anubias along with java moss, stringy moss and flame moss. The fish are guppies and cory catfish. 

Bert, you mention macro dosing. How do I know what type of nutrients I need? 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hoppycalif, I rechecked my gh and kh and they are correct. (In ppm) I will definitely get some Seachem Equilibrium. I'll also be phoning the local water company for a water report. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I appreciate you guys.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Angelsdad said:


> hoppycalif, I rechecked my gh and kh and they are correct. (In ppm) I will definitely get some Seachem Equilibrium. I'll also be phoning the local water company for a water report.


I thought most tap water KH came from calcium carbonate, which also adds calcium to the GH. So, if you had 100 ppm of carbonate I would expect you to have around 100 or more ppm of calcium too. It isn't every day that someone reports that big a difference in the two hardnesses, with the KH being the highest.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Bert, you mention macro dosing. How do I know what type of nutrients I need?


Check out these links which should be of help to you:
http://www.rexgrigg.com/
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ums/14684-new-tank-setup-guide-parts-1-a.html


----------



## Angelsdad (Feb 3, 2008)

Bert, thank you! I'll be using these and doing major homework. Thank you again.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you Bert for them guides most helpfull indeed 

I was wondering what do you think of this product out of intrest ?Click Me

Thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I was wondering what do you think of this product out of intrest ?


I've never used it. But I would shy away from aquarium ferts containing ammonia due to possible algae issues. Personally, I am not a fan of the 'all in one' type products, preferring to dose macros individually.


----------

